# Cutting Springs



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Is there a technique to cutting down pickup shoe springs? The unmodified springs have a flat area on both ends. What I mean by that is the spring will stand on either end because the last coil or two are compressed together.

If I were to cut a spring in half, one side would still have the flat area, but the end where I cut would not. This cut down spring would not be able to stand on the end that I cut. Somehow, the coils on this end would need to be bent to create that flat area.

I don't know if I explained this well enough to be understood, but if you look at a spring, you'll see what I mean.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I understand the explaination fine Joe, and that is exactly why I don't cut springs.

But if you must, turn the spring over so that the flat area is resting on the chassis. I would refrain from trying to bend the "tag" end in some way, this would make the overall legnth inconsistant, and that is why you're cutting them in the first place.


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

There's no way of cutting the spring and making it flat on both ends. You could
try bending it a little, but if you put the uncut end on the pickup once it compresses
it will flatten out anyway because it's a light wire spring

kcl


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Putting the flat side down (against the chassis) with the other end under the pickup show is exactly what I ended up doing. However, I had one tough time getting those shoes back on. The spring kept kicking out the side because of that last coil.

Joe


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

You can hold the spring in place with the tip of your x-acto knife while installing the pick-up shoes. This will keep the springs from slipping away during assembly.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Skin cat uther way.

[ame]http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f30/modelmurdering/?action=view&current=MOV05621.flv[/ame]


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice one Bill, good stuff!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey bill that was a very informative video. gonna try that method tomorrow. thanx


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Bad bad very bad*

Chasing springs around was never fun and neither was cutting them. This trick isnt for everybody, but it does have certain advantages. For pancakes I just stock standard t-jet and AFX springs, I just adjust the shoe/ perch....no more cut,fidget-n-chase.

MY BAD: The important part to remember is to check the contact patch after you adjust the perch and tweak it. After adjusting the perch, the contact patch angle will often be heeled.

I failed to mention this during the video!


----------



## jensen b (Nov 3, 2009)

dont cut them, just fit softer or shorter ones, there IS a lot of choice out there

Tony


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

Grandcheapskate said:


> If I were to cut a spring in half, one side would still have the flat area, but the end where I cut would not. This cut down spring would not be able to stand on the end that I cut.


I didn't get why it's so important that both spring ends are flat.
Pick-up shoes and chassis are not parallel so it's maybe better
that the tuned spring comes with an end that is somehow 
"pre-angled"???

Kind regards

Ebi


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

ebi said:


> I didn't get why it's so important that both spring ends are flat.
> Pick-up shoes and chassis are not parallel so it's maybe better
> that the tuned spring comes with an end that is somehow
> "pre-angled"???
> ...


 When one end isn't flat, it is hard to get it to stay in place as you try to install the shoe. If the spring isn't straight, it will try to slide out from under the shoe.

Joe


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

For what it's worth, I've been trying Xtra Traction springs on our T-Jets, it's definitely a step in the right direction. I tried cutting them, I've tried compressing them (sometimes with good results) but I think this is the best for us right now. I'm just a novice getting back into the hobby with my two sons, so we're not too picky, just trying to make them more driveable. Dave


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey bill nice tech tip on the shoes!it would probably be useful for a drag car?


----------

